# Anybody from the CABE coming to the Trexlertown, PA swap meet next month?



## Schwinndemonium (Sep 18, 2012)

Sunday morning, October 7, 2012 at the firehall on I believe Hamilton BLVD in Trexlertown, PA, right next door to the velodrome. It usually runs from 5:00 am to supposedly 3:00 pm. All kinds of cool bikes, parts and what not is there. This is the biggest old bicycle only swap meet in Pennsylvania each year. I'm sure other people who go to this regularly can give specific driving directions as to how get there. There are alot of big name vendors there, such as Memory Lane Classics, and Mike DeFino. I think for me, it is worth the hour drive to get there, and I hate to drive!

Jim.


----------



## sm2501 (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll be there!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 18, 2012)

If I weren't flying out to Cali to do the Cyclone Coaster I'd be on this! This is on my list of things to do and I hope to be there next year. V/r Shawn


----------



## Monark52 (Sep 18, 2012)

It's about four hours from me but I've heard it is worth the trip from anywhere! I've got to make up my mind quick. Should I sell or just bring cash? I should just buy parts to finish up a few of my many projects over the winter.


----------



## bike (Sep 18, 2012)

*I am in cental ny and wil pay gas for TREX ride*

to go on sat and return on sunday.
I can't drive.
mt upton NY 13803


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 18, 2012)

Would only miss it if my wife gave birth to the baby twins...and I mean on Sunday, Oct. 7th.
The best swap in my experience and I have been to all I can drive to.
Chris


----------

